# Have you seen these recipes?



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

http://lifestyle.msn.com/foodandentertaining/recipes/recipesearch.aspx?q=burger&t=k&GT1=8269  A lot of them look really REALLY familiar to the recipes recently featured on Food Network's "Build a Better Burger 2" but with not so many ingredients and not so complex. I thought someone else might want to see them, because I've been wanting to grill those burgers ever since I saw that show.


----------



## Gary Bankston (Jun 10, 2006)

Saw the Better Burger show on Food Networks a week or so ago. What a great show. Not everybody is up for Leg of Lamb, but we can all relate to a great burger. I made a burger tonight with lean ground beef, pre-fried and chopped bacon, sauteed onions, and both green and red peppers, then mixed all together and bbq on the grill. Wow what awesome flavor.


----------



## cookbook (Jun 27, 2006)

*hey guys*

a grilled pork is ordinary, what other recipe can i make?


----------



## luvr29 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Pot Roast*

Pot Roast recipe


----------

